# How do you stop pup being food aggressive?



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

I have been putting food in bowl and getting kids to feed pup.

Is there anything else I can do? or am i doing it wrong anyway?


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Hand feed the pup not a lot otherwise it'll think thats how she's (?) going to get fed, I hand fed shila one meal a day and never the same meal i.e breakfast everyday and she's fine it seems to have worked. Once a week i do it now with both of mine just incase  x


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

You're doing the right thing.

Start by doing what you are, and adding food to her bowl as she eats. Then, once she is OK with that, pick her bowl up halfway through eating and put something really tasty in it, different to her normal food.

Again, once she is OK with that, if she is going to have bones, get her used ot her bone being taken from her in the same way. take it from her, give her something really tasty, then return her bone.

You can do the same with any resource.

Also, I knwo you didn't ask, but bite inhibition is ultra important for her, so if you haven't do read 'the bite stops here'.

A good book to teach pretty much everything she'll need to know is @puppy School' by Gwen Bailey. They also do classes if you look on Puppy training classes, Puppy School is a network of UK schools for training young puppies. there is more info.

Sorry for the overkill! 

Good luck, she is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

mrsdusty said:


> I have been putting food in bowl and getting kids to feed pup.
> 
> Is there anything else I can do? or am i doing it wrong anyway?


the way we do it is to just put the food down and stroke them while they are feeding and just move the bowl slightly I wouldnt hand feed as Jem says she may get used to it - although we are talking golden retriever


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

jackson said:


> You're doing the right thing.
> 
> Start by doing what you are, and adding food to her bowl as she eats. *Then, once she is OK with that, pick her bowl up halfway through eating and put something really tasty in it, different to her normal food.
> 
> ...


Oh i do this even now i forgot about that he he xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

jackson said:


> You're doing the right thing.
> 
> Start by doing what you are, and adding food to her bowl as she eats. Then, once she is OK with that, pick her bowl up halfway through eating and put something really tasty in it, different to her normal food.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advise Jackson - but I am one step ahead -lol - we have read Gwen Bailey The Perfect Puppy. And I will agree on the biting - need to nip it in the bud. But do you know what ?? the little blighter saves her nipping for me..with the kids she is supernanny - really gently. 

And she is gorgeous....really cuddly LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

I know she's still very young, but try teaching her the "leave" command - ie put her food down, keep your hand on her collar so that she can't get to it, and say "leave!" very firmly. After a few seconds, tell her she's a good girl and let her go to her bowl. As she gets older, gradually increase the time you make her wait. She'll soon get the picture that you are in charge of food. And the bonus is that, once learned, the "leave" command can be used for anything - such as when she's out on a walk and takes a fancy to something unsavoury on the ground  ......... or if you pass a dog whose temperament you are not sure of.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> the way we do it is to just put the food down and stroke them while they are feeding and just move the bowl slightly I wouldnt hand feed as Jem says she may get used to it - although we are talking golden retriever


I don't personally hand feed her - I just put my hand in the bowl, but she didn't give a diddly squat. I did give the kids some food to feed her though, so she gets used to them...


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> the way we do it is to just put the food down and stroke them while they are feeding and just move the bowl slightly I wouldnt hand feed as Jem says she may get used to it - although we are talking golden retriever


Oh well what works for one may not work for another x


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> Thanks for the advise Jackson - but I am one step ahead -lol - we have read Gwen Bailey The Perfect Puppy. And I will agree on the biting - need to nip it in the bud. But do you know what ?? the little blighter saves her nipping for me..with the kids she is supernanny - really gently.
> 
> And she is gorgeous....really cuddly LOL


Excellent! 

Puppy School is more 'proper' training based, rather than general puppy (Ok, everything you need to know about puppy! ) stuff. We have both and I give 'The Perfect Puppy' to all new owners in my puppy packs as I feel it gives a really good grounding and covers all the basics.

If you like TPP, you might also like Ian Dunbars book, 'After you Get Your Puppy' is good.

I haven't had a problem with handfeeding or adding food to the bowl with any of ours, but I think that although breed traits do not prevent a dog from acting like a dog, with a Golden you're off to a pretty good start just by getting one.


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi,

It's great that you have the Gwen Bailey book, its good isn't it.

A few weeks ago someone else posted this question, and I answered with my suggestion as follows:

I would strongly suggest you approach this situation by doing what is called Power Gesture Eating.

Whoever feeds the dog should do this but ideally it should be the owner, the key is the dog should see it's owner as a giver of food and have a positive association with this.

Also the dog should be fed at the same times each day, and in the same place.

How to do

Bring the dog to the feeding area. Before preparing the dogs food the feeder should prepare a little snack, this can be nuts, and apple, just something small. Put this snack on a plate on a raised surface like a countertop.

Place the dogs bowl next to the plate with the snack. Prepare his food in the normal way and make sure he is watching, but instead of putting all his food in one bowl divide it in to four bowls.

The feeder/owner should eat their snack in full view of the dog. This should be done calmly, with confidence and with no verbal/eye contact with the dog, in fact you need to be almost aloof.

Once you have finished your snack, calmly put ONE of the dogs bowls down on the floor, again no verbal/eye contact, and just step away and let your dog eat. (IMPORTANT: AS YOU STEP AWAY TAKE THE OTHER THREE BOWLS WITH YOU)

Wait until the dog has completely finished the first bowl and then place the second bowl down in a different area of the room. Wait by the bowl until the dog comes to it, then step away again.

Repeat this with the other two bowls, making sure to put them down in a different area of the room each time, and make sure the dog sees you do this.

If you keep this up for say two weeks then you should notice a marked improvement.

After 2 weeks you can carry on, but only prepare the one bowl of food for your dog. Have your snack first, then put the dogs bowl down and step away.

I would suggest to include the kids in this but it seems they're okay 

Gradually you want to progress to getting your dog to 'sit' calmly and wait while you have your snack. Then when you put the bowl down for your dog say 'stay' so that your dog waits for you to put the bowl down before trying to get at it. Step away and give the release word 'ok'

_Teaching the 'sit' and 'stay' at this stage will be of help in the future_.

Use a calm happy voice throughout.

Whatever you decide to do, don't switch and try different things, dogs needs consistency otherwise they get confused.

Hope this helps.

Angela


----------



## Mattie (Aug 9, 2008)

I would never pick a food bowl up from a dog or pup if they are eating, it isn't necessary and very unfair, you are developing a resource guarding problem.

You need your dog to trust you round their food not worry if you will take their food away every time you get near. It is only through trust that your dog will become happy for you to pick their bowl up eventually because they trust you enough.

Let your dog learn to trust you where his feed is, keep dropping food into his bowl, I usually wait until they have finnished what has been put in so they are looking to me for more before I add more food. Let your dog learn that you going near them means good things happen and he will look forward to you going near him when he is eating. There is no need to prove you can take their food off them if you do it this way, once your dog trusts you, you will be able to.

If someone tried to take any food off me I would bite hard, if it is my chocolate, you will be lucky to survive.


----------

